# Schon wieder ne Kaufberatung ;)



## Birzenbae (9. März 2010)

Guten Abend bzw. fast schon eher guten Morgen,

ich möchte mir jetzt auch mal ein BMX zulegen und bräuchte mal euren Rat.
Ich will Street bzw. später vll. noch Park fahren, desweiteren bring ich bei 1,83m etwa 95Kg auf die Waage, falls die Infos noch von nöten sind.
Hab ne kleine Auswahl zusammengestellt:

GT Calafia Auslaufmodell von 2008 ca. 330:
http://www.gtbicycles.com/deu/eng/Bikes/Archive/2008/Details/2679-0-Calafia

Haro Forum Counterpart ebenfalls Auslaufmodell von 2008 ca. 300:
http://www.fahrrad.de/restposten/fahrraeder/haro-bmx-forum-counterpart/8024.html

Felt Chasm ca. 350:
http://www.feltbmx.com/International/DIRT-STREET/DIRT-STREET-SERIES/CHASM.aspx

Felt Mystic ca. 370(ist aber schon hart an meiner preislichen Grenze):
http://www.feltbmx.com/International/FREESTYLE-PARK/FREESTYLE-PARK-SERIES/MYSTIC.aspx

Also nachdem was ich gelesen habe, wäre glaub ich das GT vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis am besten, aber wie gesagt bin recht neu auf dem Gebiet.
Würde mich aber gern auf die vier Modelle beschränken, da das GT und Haro recht günstig im Internet zu erwerben sind und bei Felt hab ich in der nähe einen Laden, der die Räder vertreibt und der Inhaber auch Jahre lang Dirt/Race gefahren ist.

MfG und schon mal Danke für Ratschläge.


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2010)

> Also nachdem was ich gelesen habe, wäre glaub ich das GT vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis am besten...


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (9. März 2010)

Ja. Ansonsten findest du auch ungefähr 70 oder 80 Themen mit Rädern in der Preisklasse, wobei das GT schon ganz ok ist.


----------



## Daniel_D (9. März 2010)

Kauf dir für 350 ein gebrauchtes Rad. Kein ung. 300 Euro Rad wird deine Anfängerskills bei der Größe / Gewicht aushalten. Du zahlst dich dumm und dämlich nach zwei Monaten.

Das Sputnic im Bikemarkt wäre ein großartiges Einsteigerrad.


----------



## -JONAS- (10. März 2010)

Verkaufe mein BMX auch.. is ein Wethepeople DareDevil von 2003..
Ich habe es letztes Jahr komplett neu lackiert.. bei Interesse ne PM bitte an mich..
(VHB 160Eur)


----------



## butzi (20. März 2010)

mein fahrrad ist kaputt & ich weiß nicht ob ich mir jetzt ein bmx kaufen soll damit ich den sommer was zum fahren hab oder ein dirtbike (yt first love)
aber das problem ist ich muss alles allein bezahlen..
was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## RISE (21. März 2010)

Gebrauchtes BMX,yo.


----------



## Hertener (21. März 2010)

Fahrrad reparieren


----------



## flyingcruiser (10. April 2010)

arbeiten gehen oder oma anbetteln.


----------



## felix-quast (16. April 2010)

hi, gibt grad ein bmx bei ebay, wirklich hochwertig, aber da es zu gunsten von "ein herz für kinder verkauft wird ist es unschlagbar im preis! check:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Profi-BMX-Rad-de...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3cabdd141e

läuft aber am samstag um 9:00 morgends aus.. also schnell, du wirst es nicht bereuen! so billig gibts das nie wieder!

grüße aus hamburg, felix


----------



## Daniel_D (17. April 2010)

felix-quast schrieb:


> hi, gibt grad ein bmx bei ebay, wirklich hochwertig, aber da es zu gunsten von "ein herz für kinder verkauft wird ist es unschlagbar im preis! check:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Profi-BMX-Rad-de...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item3cabdd141e
> 
> ...




Junge, niemand hier will deinen Bild.de Werbebullshit hier sehen, geschweige denn mit einem "Herz für Kinder" Rad durch die Gegend fahren.

Verpiss dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

